# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αμπεροτσιμπίδα πως λειτουργεί ;;;

## plouf

καλημέρα

πήρα μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα συγκεκριμένα mactech 266 

υποθέτω οτι στη τσιμπίδα βαζεις ενα καλωδιο ρευματος

και σου έλεγε τι ρευμα/τάση περνάει ;

η έχω καταλάβει κάτι τελείως λάθος γιατί δεν λέει τιποτα

----------


## ALAMAN

Την αμπεροτσιμπίδα την βάζεις γύρω απο το καλώδιο.
Μήπως δεν έχεις βάλει το πολύμετρο στη σωστή κλίμακα  :Question:  
Οι αμπεροτσιμπίδες μετράνε μεγάλο ρεύμα, το δικό μου πολύμετρο
που έχει και αμπεροτσιμπίδα μετράει απο 200-1000Α.
Μήπως στο καλώδιο που μέτρησες περνράει λίγο ρεύμα  :Question:

----------


## sv9cvk

Μηπως το εβαλες γυρω απο ενα καλωδιο 3Χ1,5 πχ? Τοτε εκανες λαθος  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Βαλε το γυρω απο εναν και μονο αγωγο για να σου μετρησει το ρευμα που περναει απο αυτον σε εναλασομενο μονο γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτη η αμπεροτσιμπιδα δεν μετραει DC Επισης δεν μετραει ταση μονο αμπερ για να μετρησεις ταση πρεπει να την μετρησεις  <<παραδοσιακα>>  :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα αυτή δεν μετράει DC ρεύμα. Υπάρχουν άλλες για αυτή την δουλειά οι οποίες είναι της τάξεως των 350 ευρώ.

----------


## plouf

> Οι αμπεροτσιμπίδες μετράνε μεγάλο ρεύμα, το δικό μου πολύμετρο
> που έχει και αμπεροτσιμπίδα μετράει απο 200-1000Α.



Αυτό δεν το ήξερα.. τόσο πολύ.... ελπιζα και λιγότερα να μετράω πχ απο λάμπες κτλ





> Μηπως το εβαλες γυρω απο ενα καλωδιο 3Χ1,5 πχ? Τοτε εκανες λαθος Exclamation Exclamation Exclamation
> Βαλε το γυρω απο εναν και μονο αγωγο για να σου μετρησει το ρευμα που περναει απο αυτον σε εναλασομενο μονο γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτη η αμπεροτσιμπιδα δεν μετραει DC Επισης δεν μετραει ταση μονο αμπερ για να μετρησεις ταση πρεπει να την μετρησεις <<παραδοσιακα>> Smile Very Happy Very Happy



οχι γύρω απο τον ένα αγωγό





> Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα αυτή δεν μετράει DC ρεύμα. Υπάρχουν άλλες για αυτή την δουλειά οι οποίες είναι της τάξεως των 350 ευρώ.



τι μετράει ; και πώς

----------


## GEWKWN

για μικρα ρευματα της ταξης των mA 
ενα απλο πολυμετρο κανει. Ενα της ταξης των 5euro
κανει μετρησεις μεχρι 5A  βεβαια θελει περισοτερη προσοχη 
σε σχεση με την αμπεροτσιμπιδα διοτι παρενβαλεται στο κυκλωμα 
τησ τροφοδοσιας

----------


## plouf

> για μικρα ρευματα της ταξης των mA 
> ενα απλο πολυμετρο κανει. Ενα της ταξης των 5euro
> κανει μετρησεις μεχρι 5A  βεβαια θελει περισοτερη προσοχη 
> σε σχεση με την αμπεροτσιμπιδα διοτι παρενβαλεται στο κυκλωμα 
> τησ τροφοδοσιας



....προφανώς .απλώς πήρα και αυτό .μαρέσει να έχω εργαλεία
και να μην μένω   :Wink:

----------


## Επιστήμων

H αμπεροτσιμπίδα είναι ένα εργαλείο ΕΙΔΙΚΑ για μεγάλα ρεύματα.   :Very Happy:  

Εκμεταλεύεται το φαινόμενο του ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού που δημιουργείται
γύρω απο ένα καλώδιο και αυτό το μετράει με έναν αισθητήρα HALL.
Άλλωστε για να μετρήσουμε ένα ρεύμα θα πρέπει να περνάει το καλώδιο
μέσα απο την αμπεροτσιμπίδα.   :Wink:  

Για αυτό και δεν μπορεί να μετρήσει μικρά ρεύματα.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Ο plouf αν καταλαβα καλα λεει οτι δε το βαζουμε γυρω απο εναν αγωγο. Αν το βαλεις ομως ταυτοχρονα γυρω απο φαση και ουδετερο τοτε το αθροισμα των ηλεκτρομαγνητικων φαινομενω ειναι μηδεν  (σχεδον μηδεν) αρα δε θα σου δειξει τιποτα. Δεν ειναι ετσι;

----------


## john2

Ναι ετσι ειναι ,,σωστα τα λες :Wink:

----------


## GEWKWN

φιλε plouf κια εγω το ιδιο κολημα εχω με τα εργαλεια.

----------


## plouf

> φιλε plouf κια εγω το ιδιο κολημα εχω με τα εργαλεια.



  :Wink:

----------


## plouf

επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με αφορμή ένα αρθρο στο pcworld αυγουστου
έχει κατι τε΄στ μέτρησης ισχύως κια χρημοποιεί μια τσιμπίδα στα 12βολτ του 
τροφοδοτικου και έχει κα ιδιακόπτη dc -ac πως και τί μετράει αυτό ξέρει κανείς ;;;

----------


## GEWKWN

????????????????????????
δεν καταλαβα τι γραφεις.

----------


## chip

Δεν έχω δει αυτό τέστ αλλά από αυτά που λές φαίνεται οτι έχει μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα που μετρά και συνεχή ρεύματα και μετρά το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει η κάθε μητρική με τον επεξεργαστή, τον σκληρό δίσκο κλπ.

----------


## GEWKWN

α!

----------


## plouf

να η φωτό

βασικά η νέα ... ένσταση ηταν στο αν ξέρει κανεις τι είναι αυτή
και που τη βρίσκουν και πόσο κάνει γιατί αν μετράει Α στα DC
στα 12ν τότε είναι χρήσιμο.

----------


## athalex

Εγώ έχω στην δουλειά μια που μετράει AC -DC   και μετράω τα αμπέρ που καταναλώνει κάποιος injector που είναι από 9 αμπέρ μέχρι και 18 .
Την συνδέω στο διαγνωστικό μου εκεί που μετράει σαν πολύμετρο πιο μικρές εντάσεις και παίρνει μέσα του μια μπαταρία των 9 βολτ.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Στην παρακάτω σελιδά είναι ένας μετατροπέας απλού πολυμέτρου σε αμπεροτσιμπίδα AC / DC

το έχει δουλέψει κανείς αυτόν τον μετατροπέα?
ή αλλον παρόμοιο

Αξίζει να τον αγοράσω?

ΥΓ http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...oducts_id=4250

:P

----------


## gep58

Ποιά σελίδα εννοείς TeslaCoil;    :Blink:   :Shocked: 

gep58

----------


## dimitris_p

Πάντως υπάρχουν και ορισμένα πολυμετρα που έχουν ενσωματωμένη αμεροτσιμπιδα και μετράνε AC+DC. δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα και τα σχετικά..Αυτο που εχει βάλει ο φίλος στο link νομίζω ειναι μια καλή λύση αρκεί να συνεργάζεται με όλα τα πολυμετρα ανεξαρτήτου μάρκας και δυνατοτήτων.

----------


## DT200

εγώ έχω πάρει αυτή (DC-AC) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-Clamp-Meter-Multimeter-for-Volts-Amps-And-More_W0QQitemZ160261376144QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item  160261376144&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1  298|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308
και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, η ανάλυση των Ampere σαν 
αμπεροτσιμπίδα είναι 0,1Α.

Υ.Γ. επειδή κάποιος ρώτησε αν μπορούμε να μετράμε ρεύμα στα 12V,
θα πω ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο η τάση διότι εμείς μετράμε μαγνητικό πεδίο και 
το μαγνητικό πεδίο είναι αποτέλεσμα των Ampere,
άρα μετράμε αδιαφορώντας για την τάση.

----------


## dimitris_p

Καλή η τιμη φίλε γιαννη.τωρα το θέμα ποσο ακριβείς μετρήσεις κανει δεν ξερω.συνήθως αυτες της χρησιμοποιήουμε σε μεγάλα σχετικά ρεύματα εκει που μια μικρη απόκλιση πχ αν θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε 100amper και η τσιμπίδα το βγάλει 99,5 δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία.ενω αν στο 1 amper χάσουμε το 0,5 αυτο μετράει..για ακριβείς μετρήσεις πάντα πολυμετρο και καλής μάρκας και όχι κινέζικο :Biggrin:

----------


## gep58

Δημήτρη,

μάλλον θα ήθελες να πεις κινέζικο καλής μάρκας. Γιατί δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν άλλοι κατασκευαστές. Εκτος αν αναφέρεσαι για εξοπλισμό εργαστηρίου πιστοποίησης.

Γιάννη την αμπ/δα AC/DC που δείχνεις, την αγόρασες από την ελληνική αγορά ή από το συγκεκριμένο e-shop;
Γιατί εγώ έχω μια AC που δέχεται και megger 500V για μέτρηση διαρροών κλπ αλλά καμιά φορά χρειάζομαι να μετρώ DC Amps.

gep58

----------


## DT200

> Γιάννη την αμπ/δα AC/DC που δείχνεις, την αγόρασες από την ελληνική αγορά ή από το συγκεκριμένο e-shop;



ομολογώ ότι είμαι πολύ καλός πελάτης του e-bay και μάλιστα 
πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος !

(φυσικά από το παραπάνω καταλαβαίνεις ότι την έχω πάρει από το e-bay)

----------


## DT200

> το θέμα είναι ποσο ακριβείς μετρήσεις κανει



από ότι λέει είναι περίπου 2% , αλλά την τεστάρει και εγώ. 
είναι πράγματι πολύ καλή , την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σήμερα που πήγα συνεργείο είδα οτι είχε μια αμπεροτσίμπιδα. Ε λοιπόν ήθελα να δώ αν οι γειώσεις που έκανα μόνος μου στο αυτοκίνητο είχαν αποτέλεσμα ως προς τα ρεύματα και με μεγάλη έκπληξη όταν έβαλα την αμπεροτσίμπιδα είδα να περνάνε τους αγωγούς των γειώσεων ρεύματα απο 2Α μέχρι στο σημείο γειώσεως του πολλαπλασιαστή 10Α πώς μπορεί να μεταφραστεί αυτό; σαφώς και λιγότερες απώλειες σε ρεύμα... περίπου ότι είδε ο κινέζος εδώ είδα και εγώ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhrpNpVCufU τελικά είναι must η αμπεροτσίμπιδα. όσο για διαφορά σε καταναλώσεις παραμένει η ίδια...

----------


## innova

σε ένα ηλεκτροκινητήρα πως μετράμε με την αμπεροτσιμπίδα  για να δούμε αν είναι οκ ή βραχυκυκλωμένος;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> σε ένα ηλεκτροκινητήρα πως μετράμε με την αμπεροτσιμπίδα  για να δούμε αν είναι οκ ή βραχυκυκλωμένος;



Για να μετρησεις ρευμα σε μοτερ πρεπει να ...γυριζει!!
Αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο....ΔΕΝ γυριζει!!! Κανει ομορφα βεγγαλικα στην τροφοδοσια!
Οταν λοιπον γυριζει, βαζεις την τσιμπιδα στο καλωδιο της καθε φασης χωριστα (αν μιλαμε για τριφασικο μοτερ) ή στο ενα καλωδιο της φασης αν μιλαμε για μονοφασικο (και απο τον ουδετερο μπορεις να παρεις ενδειξη αλλα καλυτερα βρες την φαση). Σε περιπτωση DC μοτερ ειναι ιδιος ο τροπος αλλ;α θελεις τσιμπιδα με δυνατοτητα να μετρησει DC.

Υ.Γ. : Ακομα δεν τον εφτιαξες τον διαδρομο?  :Wink:

----------

innova (23-07-12)

----------


## innova

Δεν μπορεί να είναι λίγο βραχυκυκλωμένος και να γυρίζει;

(πως λέμε ολίγον έγκυος; )

----------


## vasilllis

> Σήμερα που πήγα συνεργείο είδα οτι είχε μια αμπεροτσίμπιδα. Ε λοιπόν ήθελα να δώ αν οι γειώσεις που έκανα μόνος μου στο αυτοκίνητο είχαν αποτέλεσμα ως προς τα ρεύματα και με μεγάλη έκπληξη όταν έβαλα την αμπεροτσίμπιδα είδα να περνάνε τους αγωγούς των γειώσεων ρεύματα απο 2Α μέχρι στο σημείο γειώσεως του πολλαπλασιαστή 10Α πώς μπορεί να μεταφραστεί αυτό; σαφώς και λιγότερες απώλειες σε ρεύμα... περίπου ότι είδε ο κινέζος εδώ είδα και εγώ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhrpNpVCufU τελικά είναι must η αμπεροτσίμπιδα. όσο για διαφορά σε καταναλώσεις παραμένει η ίδια...



τι ακριβως θελεις να πεις; ειναι λογικο η γειωση του dc να διαρεεται απο ρευμα.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Δεν μπορεί να είναι λίγο βραχυκυκλωμένος και να γυρίζει;
> 
> (πως λέμε ολίγον έγκυος; )



Λιγο? 99% οχι. Ειναι ac ή dc τελικα?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Γεια στην παρέα.
Δε διάβασα όλες τις απαντήσεις, αλλά θα αναρτήσω δικές εμπειρίες για τις αμπεροτσιμπίδες, έστω και αν έχουν ξαναγραφεί.
Συνήθως στις δαγκάνες μετράν A.C  (*), είναι εκ κατασκευής φτιαγμένες για μεγάλες εντάσεις  (άνω των 10 Α ) (**) θα έλεγα.
A.C  (*) Υπάρχουν και D.C για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, είχα άνοιξει θέμα και έλαβα ικανοποιητικές απαντήσεις σχετικά με την αρχή λειτουργίας των. 
(άνω των 10 Α ) (**) Βεβαίως για να μετρήσομε – με κάποια ακρίβεια -  ένταση μικρότερη των 10 Α περνάνε τον αγωγό ν φορές από τις δαγκάνες οπότε την ένδειξη τη διαιρούμε δια ν.

----------


## TeslaCoil

ξερεις κανεις την αρχη λειτουργειας της DC αμπεροτσιμπιδας , πως μπορουμε να κανουμε μια?? 

Ψαχνωντας λοιπον βρικα αυτη την σελιδα , και εχει να κανει με το hall effect

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1145870

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν είναι ερώτηση τότε όταν περάσει συνεχές ρεύμα μέσα από ένα καλώδιο τότε γύρω από αυτό δημιουργείτε ένα σταθερό ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο,
αυτό το λαμβάνει o hall sensor με την βοήθεια του κυκλικού φερίτη και με τελεστικούς ενισχυτές ενισχύουμε το σήμα του.

Έτοιμη η dc αμπεροτσιμπίδα, και από το λινκ που έβαλες ένα σχέδιο.
Clamp meter 1.jpg
clamp meter 2.jpg

----------

αλπινιστης (08-11-12)

----------

